# An American Werewolf in...err...America!



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my werewolf. I made a crappy one last year and decided to build a better one using the knowledge that I gained from this awesome site.
The head is a sculpt from clay, foam, wood and monster mud. Body is pvc and chicken wire, with homemade hands and feet.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

That is one awesome werewolf!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Can I say "Bad Ass!" here?
I guess I just did. 
Great work!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I love your werewolf!
The pose is really awesome! 
Really nice paint work too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow that's good. The snarling face gives me the chills.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is one awesome werewolf!!! Fantastic job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone. About the pose....that was by accident. I originally had him standing on 2 legs....kinda hunched over. While working on it, he fell over onto all 4's and I thought it looked better. So I guess he was asking for it.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

The werewolf's not happy about my little helper being in his yard.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks pro. Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely werewolf and the shot with the little helper is a hoot


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

An amazing job on the head, great sculpting. Very nice work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets, that is one mighty fine looking fellow!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow this is amazing!!!!! Great work!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love him! Your sculpt looks so much better than most of the werewolf masks that are out on the market. Really nice talent there, and the hands are great...very scary wolfman you got there.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow! Amazing capture of motion in that pose. Facial expression is spot on. Your last photo with person under hand brings it home. Nice job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Sweet! Gotta love the "An American Werewolf in London" crawling on all fours look! Great face on this guy.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg! I love this prop!!!


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW, Professional grade looking prop!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! Love the stance!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a recent pic taken outdoors at night


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks extremely realistic in that lighting.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> He looks extremely realistic in that lighting.


Yeah, not too bad. The problem is that he is real close to the ground and it's hard to get lighting on the top half of him. I run the lights on the ground. I may try to get some subtle red lighting coming in from the other side and higher up off the ground.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

awesome job


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

love him


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW.....That thing is great....!


----------

